
Designing for Human Attention - fern12
https://uxplanet.org/designing-for-human-attention-ac0abe3d657d
======
Shank
> I was heavily inspired by the book “Designing with the Mind in Mind” by Jeff
> Johnson.

Are there any other good resources for learning design principles like this?
There are a lot of frameworks like Bootstrap & Foundation that don't provide
the tools, but not the insight into how to make effective design. I would
_love_ to hear if there are related or better books that read like this
article.

~~~
plainOldText
The Design Of Everyday Things, by Don Norman. I believe this book helped me
understand better and establish a foundation for what good design is.

~~~
lhuser123
I have watched many YouTube videos of Don Norman. Not just short talks but
long lectures too. Highly recommended. It's interesting how he brings together
knowledge from different domains and real life experiences, to help you get
better insights about human behavior.

------
fujiters
I started skimming the article a few paragraphs in. The irony.

~~~
justboxing
Me too. Then I discovered unsplash.com on the image credit for the dude with
the laptop at the beginning of the article, and went there and 30 minutes
later...

------
amelius
I really don't like my software to scream for my attention all the time. I'm
looking at you Facebook, Google.

~~~
rhizome
It's not just them, several popular business models are predicated on
interruption and distraction. "Here's a link to another story, inserted after
the first paragraph of the one you're reading now." "Subscribe to YouTube Red
[Remind (interrupt) me later]"

